# Cover for Whole House Fan



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

My shutters are aluminum.
Ron


----------



## IckesTheSane (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know about a magnetic cover, but I have a similar problem; the louvres (?) don't fully close.

I haven't done it yet, but I do have a few thoughts: What kind of plastic are you using, just laying a plastic sheet on top? You might try the kind of plastic that they sell to tape over windows and use a hairdryer to shrink it tight. (use it on the flat side, of course) Not much of an insulating value, but it can create an airtight seal. It's not reusable, but they go on sale in the spring, so get another one for next year. Or save what's leftover since you probably wouldn't use an entire one anyway.

I'm also thinking you could get some foam board and create a kind of box in the attic side. Could seal it up with some of the spray foam stuff too. If you're feeling ambitious you could make it hinged so you wouldn't have to move it again in the spring, but it might create the exact problem you're trying to solve...

Not as elegant as a magnetic cover, but just some thoughts...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

They've got foam boxes that fit over those
Try your local contractor supply, lumber yard, or independent home improvement center


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

ntfspark said:


> I am looking for a magnetic cover for my whole house fan. I am so sick of having to have to go up into the attic and cover it with plastic and a blanket, only to still feel cold air coming down. Does anyone know where I can get this magnetic cover?
> 
> Cold in CT


ntfspark... I have bought from these folks before and it has worked great for HVAC vents and the like: http://www.magnetsales.com/Flexible/Sheet.htm


----------

